
The fallacy of white privilege – and how it’s corroding society - andrenth
https://nypost.com/2020/07/11/the-fallacy-of-white-privilege-and-how-its-corroding-society/
======
richliss
As a non-American I was pretty amazed at some of the statistics in the article
and how the current narrative in the media and social media is almost
completely contrary to what he’s published.

------
allears
Pretty obvious conservative slant here by a wealthy immigrant who considers
himself "self-made" and can't understand why all those poors don't just pull
themselves up by their bootstraps... And racism? Just more fake news.

~~~
mdorazio
The fact that you supposedly read the article and, instead of engaging with
any of the statistics or actual information presented in it to offer a
rebuttal, immediately went for sarcasm and ad hominem against the author
supports his opinion a hell of a lot more than yours. It also speaks volumes
about one of the points the author makes early on - contrarian opinions,
regardless of veracity, get attacked by people like you out of hand. This is
not the level of comment that belongs on HN.

